# Belfast bank raid nets £20m



## maranello (21 Dec 2004)

www.rte.ie/news/2004/1221/belfast.html


----------



## Savy (25 Jan 2005)

The housing market in the republic has gone made, some people can see no other way to get their deposit othering than stealing it!!


----------

